# Amen...what does it mean?



## tdowns (Mar 18, 2005)

This is probably so simple, but, when my six year old son asked me tonight after our nightime prayers, "Why do we say Amen at the end of every prayer?" I didn't have much to say other than that's the way the bible teaches us to do it. Any info on the word?

Thanks


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 18, 2005)

*Amen!*

Simply put, it's a statement of closure expressing assent or approval of something (i.e. usually a prayer) uttered beforehand (by you or someone else.) Ditto is the secular version of amen. 

:bigsmile:


----------



## tdowns (Mar 18, 2005)

*Thanks*

No deep greek or Hebrew meaning huh?

Thanks again.

[Edited on 3-18-2005 by tdowns007]


----------



## ARStager (Mar 18, 2005)

I've heard it means "Yes, It shall be so", but I'm not sure where I got that.


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 18, 2005)

*Amen!*

With regards to the etymology, _Amen_ is a word derivative from the Hebrew verb _aman_ which means "to strengthen" or "affirm." We might not roll it off the tongue like the ancient Hebrew speaker, but "Amen" is one of few words to directly pass from original Hebrew into church liturgy. 

Anybody know what the Psalmist means by "Selah"? I'm all ears?

[Edited on 3-19-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## pastorway (Mar 18, 2005)

Amen literally translated means "So be it."

Selah is a musical term used to denote a pause in singing while the instruments continue to be played after which singing resumes.

Phillip

[Edited on 3-18-05 by pastorway]


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> Amen literally translated means "So be it."
> 
> 
> [Edited on 3-18-05 by pastorway]



Agreed.

1 Cor. 14:16



> how will he who occupies the place of the uninformed say "Amen" at your giving of thanks, since he does not understand what you say?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## tdowns (Mar 18, 2005)

*Amen*

 Thanks guys, now I have a nice topic of discussion tonight pre prayer with my son, as we're tucking into bed. I love that book, prayer, talk about the day, talk about God time with him.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 18, 2005)

Selah = pause, or shut up for a while :bigsmile: I think I like this Hebrew word.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> Selah = pause, or shut up for a while :bigsmile: I think I like this Hebrew word.



Depends on which way you want to go. The hebrew here is unclear, it could mean:

1) slow down the beat
or
2) pick up the beat.

How's that for clear!


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm going to go _Selah_ for a while then I'll be back in the _Amen_ corner.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 18, 2005)

In the Greek NT the statements of Jesus which begin with "Verily, verily I say unto you..." literally read "Amen, amen, etc."


----------



## andreas (Mar 18, 2005)

Selah,the Hebrew word means to weigh,to measure,so whenever we see the word selah, we are to weigh or to measure the importance of what has been said.
andreas.


----------



## andreas (Mar 18, 2005)

***No deep greek or Hebrew meaning huh?***


The Hebrew root for the word Amen, means truth,so when you say to me the" Lord will punish the wicked" ,i say Amen,agreeing and confirming that what you just said is the truth.
andreas.


----------

